# "Foster euthanized before he ever made it from the vet to my home"



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

so cute! i hope he finds a good home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww. just look at that face.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Isn't he precious.... Sadly, he won't find a home around here.... =/ a rescue is willing to take him but that requires his HW treatment done which requires a foster for a few weeks, and no one will step up. It's awfully sad. He just melts my heart.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've wanted to foster him myself but I just cant... I am gone 3 days a week already and then with summer semester.... There just is no way we could swing a HW treatment pup with our 3 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any Lab or all breed/mixed Rescue groups in your area?

If you aren't sure, you can go to Petfinder.com, do a search by city and state, a list of all the Rescues will come up with their contact info. Maybe a group would be willing to take him in.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Any Lab or all breed/mixed Rescue groups in your area?
> 
> If you aren't sure, you can go to Petfinder.com, do a search by city and state, a list of all the Rescues will come up with their contact info. Maybe a group would be willing to take him in.


We aren't getting any responses for any of our dogs... we are barely getting them out alive at all. It's been bad.
This one rescue agreed to him but he has to be treated first. And without a foster.... it's not possible. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Does the shelter require dogs be treated before leaving it?

Does your shelter have a FB page?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No dogs are not required to be treated. Just this rescue is requiring it.

Things are bad right now with the shelter. We've lost about all support and all fosters. It went from pushing out almost a hundred a month to none
Okefenokee Humane Society on facebook. Search for it and if u have trouble I will send you a link. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's really sad to hear about the shelter problems and the fosters. 

Can you contact another group to see if anyone would be willing to take him in and treat him?

I'm not use to a group working this way, it really surprises me. 

When I was helping a GR Rescue, we rarely had a dog come in that wasn't HW+, HW+ was the usual norm.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I found your HS's FB page. 

Can this guy and a plea for a Foster home so he can be treated posted?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I think some of it is politics maybe. But I can't be sure, obviously. Only speculate.

It's also an all breed rescue. Not sure if they have less funds. I've noticed the GR rescues tend to spend much more money per dog than others I've seen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

They sent him to treatment without a foster... so he returns to the shelter....

Which means... I am going to meet him tomorrow :uhoh:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I was going to foster him this weekend....
He went to the vet for treatment and was euthanized today. I will update more later.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh that's so sad...my heart just sunk...was he sick?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No. "Neurological break" he bit someone 2 days post treatment so they euthanized him "in case he had rabies"

I will try to type more later. I'm just still upset and in shock.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this Tine. And for this dear soul. Life isn't fair. Will light a candle tonight for this boy.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It's corrupt is what it is. Completely corrupt.
I want a report stating what happened. Why wasn't quarantine an option?
Why wasn't an investigation done or a report released? Why was no one notified until after the board approved it already?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry, I am emotionally speaking. I just need to think the situation thru logically once I can calm down from it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That is very sad to hear and so disappointing. I was hoping you had good news to share. I haven't posted because I can't do a thing over here on the other side of the country  It doesn't make any sense to me to start treating him and then euthanize like that "in case of rabies." It's completely understandable why you're emotional, I'm angry.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I know... I feel like I am half and half here on good vs bad outcomes of my rescues

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Ugh....I am so sorry to hear this. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

I am SO VERY SORRY!
All I know for sure is there will be another needy dog that needs you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read this, this is so sad.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I just don't understand...
Maybe he was rabid and needed to be put down.
But how do they know?
How do they know it wasn't a reaction? Pain? Those injections HURT. I've had dogs after treatment who cry and cry to move!
How do they know this wasn't isolated?
Why don't we have a report to read explaining this?
Why kill him "in case" why not quarantine him?
He had a rescue spoken for him, why weren't they asked if they wanted the liability (assuming he didn't have rabies)?
I talked to GGR and they said they'd never have euthanized automatically over an isolated incident like this. They'd have quarantined for sure.

It doesn't seem right....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Those are great questions to ask them even if it just makes them think a little further next time (assuming they made a knee jerk reaction). This is so sad


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Such a sad situation for all concerned


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've asked the president of the board (who I absolutely loved and didn't realize was the president) about a report or anything. So far he didn't respond to that question near as fast as my first message.
He responded to the first with many condolences but few answers or little seeming knowledge on the case. Now just waiting to see what he says about the details....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He seemed to not know anything.

And then when I asked about a report to read, no answer...

Found out from someone else he was the actual man that the vet spoke with.

So he has to know SOMETHING.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Found out that cats had been coming into our shelter, labeled as "feral" and euthanized on the spot.

Telling you.... some corrupt things within the leadership. 

Well, Lee's sponsor is a judge and now she's going for justice. And I pray it happens...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

